# 23 nations, including Canada and China, participating in RIMPAC 2014



## CougarKing (6 May 2014)

Maybe one day, the Chinese carrier _Liaoning_ might participate in a future RIMPAC...



> *23 Nations to Participate in World’s Largest Maritime Exercise *
> From U.S. Third Fleet Public Affairs
> Posted May 5, 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (10 Jun 2014)

The Chinese ships are on their way to RIMPAC:

Military.com



> *China Ships Depart for Naval Drill With US, Others*
> 
> Associated Press | Jun 10, 2014 | by Christopher Bodeen
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (28 Jun 2014)

> *RIMPAC 2014: China joins world's biggest naval exercise in waters off Hawaii for first time*
> 
> [abc.net.au] - 27 Jun 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (11 Jul 2014)

An old amphibious ship, the ex-USS _Ogden_, was the target of this year's RIMPAC SINKEX.



> *RIMPAC 2014 Participants Conduct Sinking Exercise*
> 
> PACIFIC OCEAN  –* Live fire from ships, submarines and aircraft participating in the Rim of the Pacific Exercise (RIMPAC)  2014 sank the decommissioned USS Ogden (LPD 5)  at 7:28 p.m. Thursday,  July 10*,  in waters 15,000 feet deep, 55 nautical miles northwest of Kauai.
> 
> ...


----------

